
Cloudflare Workers Opendoor: Landing Page Infrastructure - jgrahamc
https://medium.com/opendoor-labs/cloudflare-workers-opendoor-landing-page-infrastructure-824853a34551
======
AlexeyMK
Opendoor Eng here - Cloudflare workers with Optimizely Full-Stack A/B testing
have been awesome for improving experiment velocity without ugly URLs or any
client-side experimentation code.

